# illinois. woodfield nissan meet on the 19th!!!!



## SR20s rule (Feb 19, 2006)

theres gonna be a meet this friday in woodfield around 7:30-8ish behind bennigans. nissanforums, sr20forum, and G20.net are all invited
heres who we have so far 
1.SR20s rule--sr20forum
2.PEDRONX2K-sr20forum
3.Trance34---sr20forum
4.sentraB14---sr20forum
5.cesardrgn---G20.net
6.eric---------G20.net

im still waiting to here back from 4 B13 owners in Chi-town and 1 G20 owner in des plains


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

man, i would come but I don't come home from school yet i dont think...

rats


----------



## OhSixSpecVee (Aug 16, 2009)

I wish I had my car by then but I won't. The G20t? Red w/ black stripes?


----------

